# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Municipio Productivo: Eje Estratégico de Sierra Exportadora

## Sierra Exportadora

Municipio Productivo: Eje Estratégico de Sierra Exportadora para convertir a Gobiernos Regionales y Locales en principales promotores del desarrollo económico de sus regiones, distritos y provincias; gestionando y ejecutando proyectos de inversión pública e impulsando empresas productivas exitosas. ¡Perú necesita presidentes regionales y alcaldes líderes del desarrollo productivo!   Temas similares: Artículo: 600 municipalidades andinas de Piura se suman a la estrategia Municipio Productivo de Sierra Exportadora para desarrollar cadenas productivas Artículo: Presentarán Municipio Productivo peruano en VI Congreso Latinoamericano de Ciudades y Gobiernos locales Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010

----------

